# Buick Verano, Chevrolet Cruze Production Remains Postponed



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 26, 2010)

Chevrolet's Cruze conundrum is causing collateral damage for Buick and continuing longer than expected.

General Motors halted production at the Lordstown, Ohio plant of the globally distributed sedan, citing problems with a parts supplier, though the company didn't disclose specifics.

"A further process review shows General Motors is not ready to resume production of the Chevrolet Cruze at the Lordstown Complex as announced earlier," said the company in a statement.

The Cruze isn't the only car being affected by the shortage: the Buick Verano (pictured above), which uses many of the same parts and shares its platform with the Cruze is also being stalled. The Verano is manufactured at a different plant near Detroit, but is suffering the same production delays.

GM remains tight-lipped about what is causing the delay, but according to Automotive News sources close to the situation say struts shared by both car's suspensions are a likely culprit.

Production will resume at the Lordstown plant at 10:30 p.m. today after production of the popular car sat stagnant for four days.

There is no information so far on when the Michigan plan will resume production.

More: *Buick Verano, Chevrolet Cruze Production Remains Postponed* on Autoguide.com


----------

